# Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 15, 2020)

Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year

*Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*

It seems that every old bloke involved in these events has been convicted of some level of perving. Apart from Trump who is being sued by some of these little girls. No doubt there are a few NDAs floating around in a Stormy sort of style.

At the very least Donny comes across as a sleazy, creepy sort of character and this article perhaps explains his willingness to support creepy Roy Moore. They seem to share an interest in 14-year-old girls.

There are currently 25 cases against him and his historical sexual behaviour. It would surely be in his best interests to have these cases heard before the elections.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...



In spite of these allegations, Liberal Leaders like Hillary Clinton, Joe Biden and Chuck U. Schumer have no problem keeping the donations that Mr. Trump made to them, and have not to date returned the money.

Do they not believe these accusations against Trump?   Or , in your view, are they hypocrites?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Mar 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Mar 15, 2020)

Where were the parents?


----------



## ReinyDays (Mar 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> There are currently 25 cases against him and his historical sexual behaviour. It would surely be in his best interests to have these cases heard before the elections.



That would certainly play well with his base ... might even flip a few liberals to his side ... the center is still set the way they were in 2016, perhaps leaning more towards The Donald ... the man brags about groping women ... still got elected ... this story only helps his re-election ...

Does G'pa Joe get a pass on this because he's stupid? ...


----------



## DOTR (Mar 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...




He comes across as being under attack by scummy pedophile liberals. And thats all. Ive been watching the various articles here which all seem to end with the disclaimer "at the very least this appears...could imply...seem to suggest...."

  Well yes..since that is the purpose of the attack which lacks proof.

  Slander. By the way how does it feel to live in a country that rejected your foreign allegiance and freed itself? Of course you still have a choice. You can move to the EU.


----------



## JGalt (Mar 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...



Prince Andrew apologized for not being able to attend, as he had a previous engagement at Eptein's Pedo Island.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 15, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...


One of the reasons that trumpanzees love him.  "He's just like us."   ORLY?


----------



## JGalt (Mar 15, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> ...



That does nothing to explain why Demtards loves them some Jeffrey Epstein and Harvey Weinstein. The only possible reason I can surmise, is that they're pedophiles and sex offenders too.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 15, 2020)

JGalt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




I'm surprised that Mr. Weinstein didn't call B. Hussein O as a character witness during his trial.   After all, Mr. Obama volunteered his teenaged daughters for Intern Duty with the movie mogul.   The President must have thought the gentleman was harmless.  Further, aren't secret service guys around those girls all the time?   Couldn't they have testified if they didn't see anything?


----------



## JGalt (Mar 15, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I guess he just threw his buddy Harvey under the bus. Just like he did his VP Joe B. and the rest of America.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 15, 2020)

I guess Tainted Tommy is desperate to point the accusing finger anywhere to distract from his own blatant support of the child-rape gangs that infest his own shithole of a country.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 16, 2020)

Serious lack of Trump defenders on here. Just the usual deflectors. I guess Donny knows his base wont be bothered by this. Decent Americans will not be impressed though.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 16, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Serious lack of Trump defenders on here. Just the usual deflectors. I guess Donny knows his base wont be bothered by this. Decent Americans will not be impressed though.



  As if you know anything about Americans, or about decent people, much less decent Americans.

  For what it's worth, as much as I admire Mr. Trump's performance as President, I admit that there are things about his moral character, I am bothered by them, and I will not defend or make excuses for them.  But really, nothing about our president has anything to do with you.

  Once again, you should worry about the filthy shithole of a country in which you live, and the treasonous actions of your own corrupt government, and stop presuming to preach to a far superior nation than yours could ever hope to be, about which you know just about nothing that is actually true.  You represent the absolute worst of the degenerate ideology against which the great men who founded America were rebelling when they did so, and there is no reason at all why any American should care about your opinions about how we should run our country, and who we should elect to represent us.  We fought two wars, specifically for the right to not be a filthy, degenerate shithole like the UK. and to not have filthy subhuman pieces of British shit telling us how to run out country.  If it became necessary to fight a third war for this purpose, we now could completely wipe your country off the face of the Earth, ending any further such nonsense once and for all.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 16, 2020)

She walked.   

No outrage for walking.  Sorry.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 16, 2020)

JGalt said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Shitstain obama has never explained why he rented his daughter to Harvey Weinstein for a whole summer.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Mar 17, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...




Uh boy


----------



## BrokeLoser (Mar 17, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Serious lack of Trump defenders on here. Just the usual deflectors. I guess Donny knows his base wont be bothered by this. Decent Americans will not be impressed though.



haha..."Decent Americans"...WTF....pole puffers, rug munchers, chicks with dicks, wetbacks, criminals, drug addicts, degenerates...you know, the Democrat base...Those decent Americans?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 17, 2020)

BrokeLoser said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Serious lack of Trump defenders on here. Just the usual deflectors. I guess Donny knows his base wont be bothered by this. Decent Americans will not be impressed though.
> ...


I mean people who have evolved more than you and your acolytes. Granted that is a big number.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 17, 2020)

Projection Deflection


----------



## protectionist (Mar 17, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...


No it would not be in his interest to do that.  It's never in anybody's interest to grant legitimacy to gutter level smear jobs.

As for pervs, how interesting to see leftist supporters of gays (sex perverts), their Looney parades, transsexual lunatics, and bisexual bathrooms, talking about perversion.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 17, 2020)

protectionist said:


> As for pervs, how interesting to see leftist supporters of gays (sex perverts), their Looney parades, transsexual lunatics, and bisexual bathrooms, talking about perversion.



  Worse, in this case.  You're responding to someone who has openly sided with tge Islamist child-rape gangs that infest the shithole of a country in which he lives.  No hyperbole nor near hyperbole here.  I'm talking about actual gangs of Islamist savages, that have literally been committing rape and other sexual assaults, against children.  And Tainted Tommy only responses have been to condemn certain individuals for acting or speaking against the gangs, which means that he is tacitly supporting and siding with these gangs.

  That is who and what started this thread, from inside his glass house, to throw stones of moral piety against President Trump.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > As for pervs, how interesting to see leftist supporters of gays (sex perverts), their Looney parades, transsexual lunatics, and bisexual bathrooms, talking about perversion.
> ...


Pretty much everyone has a right to look down on trump. He is a moral and ethical void. Much like his fan club.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> ...



When were these donations made? Recently? Or years before these accusations became known? Republican men are known to support pedophilia unless the victims are male. They scream their heads off when the victims are male.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



The Clintons went to Trump's wedding, they knew if he was a reprobate


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Pretty much everyone has a right to look down on trump. He is a moral and ethical void. Much like his fan club.



  For all his moral shortcomings, nobody has credibly accused Mr. Trump of anything nearly as bad as some of the shit that you've openly defended.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much everyone has a right to look down on trump. He is a moral and ethical void. Much like his fan club.
> ...


Perhaps you would like to list the shit I have openly defended ?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Perhaps you would like to list the shit I have openly defended ?



  We can start with your tacit defense of the Islamist child-rape gangs that have infested your shithole of a country.  You've also defended the abusive sexual grooming and brainwashing of young children by way of the LGBpbi*WTF* movement's agenda that they've succeeded in getting pushed into public schools.  Either one of those puts you way over a line that no decent person would ever even think of approaching, and that, as far as I know, nobody has credibly accused President Trump of approaching, much less crossing.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you would like to list the shit I have openly defended ?
> ...


zzzzzzzz. You shouldnt accuse people of stuff when you have zero evidence. Fake Christian wanker.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> You shouldnt accuse people of stuff when you have zero evidence.



  The proof is in your own postings, scattered across this forum.  I'm not going to go hunt them down right now.  I think that almost every regular participant of this forum has seen enough of them to know what I'm talking about.  There's really no point in you lying about them here.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you would like to list the shit I have openly defended ?
> ...



I've never known Tommy to defend any child rapist of any religion. What is the "abusive sexual grooming and brainwashing of young children" in our public schools? How are kids being groomed? How are kids being brainwashed? I keep hearing about this but no one explains it. I doubt that teachers would do any such thing.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Bob is a lying right wing arsewipe. Never backs up his accusations and when you pull his pants down he will post up a silly little pic of people pointing. He is a limited individual trying to converse with his superiors.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > You shouldnt accuse people of stuff when you have zero evidence.
> ...


Give us just one link you wanker.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 18, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


FALSE!  Trump has restored morality and propriety after 8 years of the Muslim Brother jihadist Obama.  It's been a refreshing 3 years.  No better pick up than a Trump rally.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


FALSE!  I have never heard of any association between Republican men and pedophilia, not even from the leftist media smear dogs.  There is plenty of support for it from Democrats though, who showed their support by opposing Trump's original Muslim immigration/travel ban.

The ones who are known to support pedophilia are Muslims (Koran 65:4), like Obama.  But Democrats haven't run out of pedophile candidates for the US presidency.  They are voting in droves for one right now, famous for groping women, children, and smelling their hair.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 18, 2020)

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  I have never heard of any association between Republican men and pedophilia, not even from the leftist media smear dogs.  There is plenty of support for it from Democrats though, who showed their support by opposing Trump's original Muslim immigration/travel ban.
> 
> The ones who are known to support pedophilia are Muslims (Koran 65:4), like Obama.  But Democrats haven't run out of pedophile candidates for the US presidency.  They are voting in droves for one right now, famous for groping women, children, and smelling their hair.




I remember Ultraliberal Congressman Gerry Studds back in the day.   The man was caught in a sexual relationship with a minor child.

They had a press conference and the representative was given a standing O.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 18, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



BS. Pussy grabbers, dressing-room crashers, guys who hang around with guys who groom and bed teenagers, mall trollers, guys who advise grown men to chase teenage girls, crotch sniffers, guys who talk about "submissive" women and girls whom they can have "religious" S&M relationships with, guys who want it to stay legal for adults to marry kids. republican guys sure are a dirty bunch. They have no shame when it comes to chasing and grooming young girls, but will scream their ignorant heads off if a man victimizes the same way a boy of the same age. They are not decent people.

Mentioning Muslims is a dodge and deflection. This stuff is happening right here in the US, and it's not Muslims doing it. Obama is a Christian, BTW.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




I think the real problem is that people are bringing Homosexuality into the schools and actually encouraging kids to "come out" as sexual deviates. 

Personally, I have no problem at all with ADULTS making their own decisions in regards to alternative sexuality.  If some dude wants to wear a dress or even chop off his manhood, that's his own affair.   Back in the day, "Christine" Jorgensen was a famous She-Male who had a sex-change operation.  But he was a war veteran, a fully grown man who fought for America.  I can exercise my free speech rites and call him a dam fool for mutilating himself.   But it was his choice.

Children need to be guided however.  Telling a 15 year old, or a 10 year old, or even a 4 year old, that they should pursue transsexuality, pederasty, S&M , whatever, is abusive IMHO.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



I don't think that anyone is "encouraging" kids to come out as LGBT who aren't LGBT. If a kid actually is LGBT, I can see that the school might provide some support, particularly if the kid is being pressured or abused, given the known problem with suicide among LGBT youth. Remember the talented kid from Florida who had to be cared for by his teachers, who got him into Georgetown, because his parents were religious nutjobs who kicked him out of the house?

Nor do I think anyone is telling any kid that "they should pursue transsexuality, pederasty, S&M , whatever." Where is this being done? What school districts?

Right-wingers are known to exaggerate just about everything. I think that they are trying to brand a general discussion about sexual orientation as some sort of highly detailed pornographic grooming program. Absurd.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


There is nothing to Dodge.  You haven't presented a shred of evidence to show any connection between Republicans engaging in these bad behaviors you mention.  All you're doing is babbling some ludicrous smear talk you heard somewhere.

In contrast, I presented a clear, an obvious source (Koran 65:4) of the notorious practice of pedophilia by Muslims.  It most certainly is Muslims who do it, because just like many other immoral things and illegal things that Muslims do, it is part of their insane ideology (masquerading as a religion).

This is one of the prime reasons why some countries do not define Islam as a religion (ex. Italy)

Islam in Italy - Wikipedia


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




You haven't heard about the Drag Queen Story Hours for kids?  

I don't know how you have can have a "general discussion about alternative sex" without it going straight to R-rating if not XXX. There is nothing G-rated about some guy taking it in the caboose


----------



## protectionist (Mar 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


It is much more than abusive.  It is sickenly immoral, and if it isn't illegal, it damn sure ought to be.  It is this kind of insane behavior that has driven Americans away from Democrats, and why they need to import and protect illegal alien Invaders, in order to win elections.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Nut job queers constantly carry on a pornographic grooming and promotion program.  They do it every time they conduct one of their gay "pride" parades.

One can only wonder what these loons think there is to be proud of in being a sex pervert.  The parades aren't pride parades.  They are deflection parades of shame, designed to cover up the shame they really feel.


----------



## Meathead (Mar 18, 2020)

DOTR said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> ...


Few scummier than Tommy the rent boy (at least back when he could sell it).


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Give us just one link you wanker.



Search Results for Query: yaxley | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

  Every thread in which you mention Stephen Yaxley-Lennon, AKA _“Tommy Robinson”_, your main point is to condemn him for speaking out against the child-rape gangs.  You've condemned others, also, for opposing the child-rape gangs.  There is no spin you can put on this, to hide the clear meaning that if you oppose the enemies of these child-rape gangs, then that puts you solidly on the side of the child rape gangs themselves.

  You are on one side or the other, and you have made it absolutely and undeniably clears on which side you stand.  You've made this clear often enough, that there is no point in trying to lie about it now.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> I think the real problem is that people are bringing Homosexuality into the schools and actually encouraging kids to "come out" as sexual deviates.



  No pre-adolescent child comes out as a homosexual, a transsexual, or any other kind of sexual pervert, unless some abusive adult is filling his head with that shit.  That we are seeing such a fad of children supposedly thus coming out is proof of the abuse, and the harm that it is causing.  A parent who has a _“transgender”_ or _“gay”_ child is like someone who has a vegetarian cat.  We know who's really making that call, and who is abusively manipulating the cat/child into going along with it.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

Lysistrata said:


> I don't think that anyone is "encouraging" kids to come out as LGBT who aren't LGBT. If a kid actually is LGBT, I can see that the school might provide some support, particularly if the kid is being pressured or abused, given the known problem with suicide among LGBT youth. Remember the talented kid from Florida who had to be cared for by his teachers, who got him into Georgetown, because his parents were religious nutjobs who kicked him out of the house?
> 
> Nor do I think anyone is telling any kid that "they should pursue transsexuality, pederasty, S&M , whatever." Where is this being done? What school districts?




  You can choose to believe that the Earth is flat, but it doesn't make it so.

  The proof is overwhelming.  You have to be willfully blinding yourself to deny it.




Lysistrata said:


> Right-wingers are known to exaggerate just about everything. I think that they are trying to brand a general discussion about sexual orientation as some sort of highly detailed pornographic grooming program. Absurd.



  That, coming from someone who repeatedly persist in harping on a bizarre claim that right-wingers, conservatives, Christians, in general, are into sexually grooming young girls and selling them as sex slaves to older men.  That's not just exaggerating; that's flat-out lying.  Making shit up _ex nihilo_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

protectionist said:


> There is nothing to Dodge.



  What does my car have to do with any of this?


----------



## protectionist (Mar 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > There is nothing to Dodge.
> ...


You should have got a Chyrsler.

Google Image Result for https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/ee/2015_Chrysler_200_Limited_2.4L_front_1.27.18.jpg/280px-2015_Chrysler_200_Limited_2.4L_front_1.27.18.jpg


----------



## Markle (Mar 18, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

protectionist said:


> You should have got a Chyrsler.



  I took what I was able to get, under the circumstances at the time.  Deep down, I am, and have long been, a devout Ford guy.  Getting rid of my Dodge's immediate predecessor marked the first time, in about thirty years, of me not owning a Ford.

  In any event, if I really wanted a real Chrysler or a real Dodge, I'd have needed to get one made before they sold out to Fiat.  What I have, though nominally a Dodge, is really some bizarre sort of Fiat/Alfa Romeo/Hyundai/Mercedes Benz/Chrysler mongrel.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob is a lying right wing arsewipe. Never backs up his accusations and when you pull his pants down…



  I don't even want to think about why you'd be interested in trying to pull my pants down, but I can assure you that if you ever were to try such a thing, the following two consequences, at the very least, would result…


I would seriously beat the shit out of you.
If you survived, then after you are discharged from the hospital, you would be arrested for sexual assault, you'd spend a very long time in prison, and you'd be branded for life as a sex offender.  While in prison, I'm sure that several of your fellow prison-faggots would have a lot of fun with you.
  Don't even think of trying it, you sick, degenerate faggot.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



Was that before or after he paid off Stormy Daniels?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Give us just one link you wanker.
> ...


Actually the condemnation is because he is a godamned thug who has just been arrested for yet another assault.  Decent people condemn thuggery.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 18, 2020)

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




That was after.

BTW, President Trump has admitted that nothing sexual happened between him and Ms. Daniels.  His Fake Lawyer, Michael Cohen- now serving time in the pen- made a hush money payment to Daniels even though there was nothing.

For the record, Daniels testified that the man she had relations with wasn't that large.   Yet, during testimony that Mr. Trump gave during his debate with Little Marco "There is no problem in that area, believe me"


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Actually the condemnation is because he is a godamned thug who has just been arrested for yet another assault. Decent people condemn thuggery.



  Decent people condemn the sexual abuse of children.  Subhuman pieces of shit condemn those who condemn the sexual abuse of children.  And then they lie to deflect away from the obvious implications of the sides they are taking.

  Be known by the company that you choose to keep.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the condemnation is because he is a godamned thug who has just been arrested for yet another assault. Decent people condemn thuggery.
> ...


Your argument is fallacious.  You heroize a man with a lengthy criminal record of with multiple assaults, who was once a member of a terrorist group, solely because he hates Muslims (if he were really concerned about abuse of children one would think he would have spoken up about the pedo priest scandals rocking the nation.) Decent much?

it was said Hitler loved dogs and was a vegetarian.  I still would not call him “decent”.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


President Trump is also a well known liar.  Small hands and small....whatever.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Your argument is fallacious. You heroize a man with a lengthy criminal record of with multiple assaults, who was once a member of a terrorist group, solely because he hates Muslims (if he were really concerned about abuse of children one would think he would have spoken up about the pedo priest scandals rocking the nation. Decent much?



  Hating Muslims has nothing to do with it.  Hating child-raping subhuman savages is what it is all about.  And hating him for that puts you on the side of the child-raping subhuman savages.

  Again, be known by the company that you keep, you disgusting, evil, lying piece of filth.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 18, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Do you have actual proof that our President is lying here?   Or is this just another Liberal B.S. talking point?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

Coyote said:


> President Trump is also a well known liar.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 18, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Your argument is fallacious. You heroize a man with a lengthy criminal record of with multiple assaults, who was once a member of a terrorist group, solely because he hates Muslims (if he were really concerned about abuse of children one would think he would have spoken up about the pedo priest scandals rocking the nation. Decent much?
> ...


So why such silence on the pedo priest scandals?


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 18, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I think the pedo liberal scandals also deserve attention.

And in actuality , they are pretty much related.  Pope Francis is a lib, no doubt about that.  We didn't have this kind of shit going on when Pius V and Urban II were the reigning popes of the Catholic church


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 18, 2020)

Coyote said:


> So why such silence on the pedo priest scandals?



  Everyone has finite attention and awareness.  It is willful dishonesty on your part to disparage anyone's attention to one instance of evil because some other comparable instance of evil occurs outside his attention.


----------



## protectionist (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


I don't know if he paid her off, and who cares if he did ?  I once paid off a critic of mine, who was totally in the wrong, just because fighting him in court would have been too big a drain of time, money, and distraction from my business. It was economical just to get rid of him.

Trump did that same thing with the critics of his Trump University, while 90% of the customers were satisfied, happy, and quiet.

What's really bugging me now though is the attention I'm getting in relatively worthless threads like this, when I just posted perhaps my best OP ever (about the Coronavirus), and it's getting very little activity.

Good Way To Stop Coronavirus Pandemic


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Of course I've heard of the story-hour events, but they don't have anything to do with sex. A general discussion about sexual orientation of whatever sort doesn't include detailed discussion of sexual activity. There are three ways to have sex if one is heterosexual, only two ways if one is LGBT. Some heterosexuals practice anal sex, too. I'm not into it, but let's be real.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 19, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Jeffrey Epstein,  Harvey Weinstein, Ed Buck, all wealthy Democrat donors.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Too busy hating Muslims.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Priests have been fucking kids for centuries.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




A few perhaps.    But the current phase where Homosexuality is being glorified has really increased the frequency of sodomy and paedophilia.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Do you have a link for that or is it just something you have observed ?


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




Its an observation.  I don't think that there is any doubt that, at least in America, sodomy has been glorified and the incidence of it has increased as a result over the past 50 years.


----------



## SmokeALib (Mar 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


It's funny watching libturds talk about ethics.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Given that it was classed as illegal until recently do you think that might have driven people underground ?  Oppressed people tend to tread carefully. In good old Victorian London young boys were much in demand by male paedos and it was a huge industry. Why do you struggle with that ?


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




I didn't live in Victorian London, so I wouldn't know about that.

However, legalizing something does indeed increase its popularily- no doubt about it.   A lot more potheads in Colorado than in the great state of Texas.    But sodomy has been legal in the United States since 1963- its only been more recent that its been glorified.    My mum has watched the "Days of our Lives" program on TV for 50 years, lately she remarks that they should call it "gays of our lives" because of how much is on there.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


If you dont know about stuff how can you judge if it has increased or not ?


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




You disagree with my observation that homosexuality has increased exponentially on TV and is promoted as something for young people to choose?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



It has nothing to do with liberal or conservative politics and it is nothing new.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

,mm



Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



It's never been glorified, nor has it increased - it's remained about the same level of occurrence in the human population.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> You disagree with my observation that homosexuality has increased exponentially on TV and is promoted as something for young people to choose?



  And worse than that, being openly promoted to young children in public schools.  In a sane society, anyone who had any willing part of that would be kept locked up in prison for life, or else simply put to death.  Now, not only is it tolerated, but in some states, it's mandated by law.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> It has nothing to do with liberal or conservative politics and it is nothing new.



  Really?

  Which side is it that is openly defending and promoting this sickness, while calling the other side _“bigots”_ for opposing it?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > It has nothing to do with liberal or conservative politics and it is nothing new.
> ...



That's the problem.  You are so biased you can't see (or won't see) that no one defends or promotes child molestation (other than pedos and criminals).

You aren't called "bigots" for opposing it.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > You disagree with my observation that homosexuality has increased exponentially on TV and is promoted as something for young people to choose?
> ...



Promoted? Can you give an example?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...


They don’t call him Creepy Donnie for nothing


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> ...




I've never heard anyone (other than you) call him that.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...



You should worry more about sheep in Wales carrying COVID-19.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> That's the problem. You are so biased you can't see (or won't see) that no one defends or promotes child molestation (other than pedos and criminals).
> 
> You aren't called "bigots" for opposing it.



  Liar!

  Your side has openly, blatantly, unabashedly been promoting the homosexual/transsexual/pedophile agenda, to young children, in public schools.  Any sane person would recognize this for exactly what it is—the sexual exploitation and abuse of young children.  I simply do not believe any claim on your part, nor on that of any other of your fellow subhuman pedophilia-promoting left *wrong*-wing pieces of shit.  You know damn well what it is that you are promoting and defending, and you know damn well how wrong it is.

  You are pure evil, and a truly sane society would never allow your kind to go free, and certainly never allow your kind any access to or control over children.  Your kind do not care how badly they f••• up the lives of how many children, to promote your insane and evil agenda.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




This is nothing new.   The late great theologian Dr. Jerry Falwell made the observation on how they put a homosexual character in the Teletubbies program.

More recently, a couple of homos were place in Sesame Street.

Much different than back in my own day, where you had the Three Normative Stooges, and Popeye the Normative Sailor pursuing Olive Oyl.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > And worse than that, being openly promoted to young children in public schools.
> ...



It Begins: California Begins Indoctrinating Children Into The LGBT Lifestyle Against Parents Wishes

  And then there's also the _“Drag Queen Story Hour”_ events, and the underage drag queens.


----------



## 22lcidw (Mar 19, 2020)

bodecea said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> ...


He beat the whole machine in 2016.  You are what you fought against so many decades ago.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


Wasnt Falwell a crook, or a shagger ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > That's the problem. You are so biased you can't see (or won't see) that no one defends or promotes child molestation (other than pedos and criminals).
> ...


You are not well mate. Typical cult member.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Neither, he was an educator and a preacher. Long time host of the Old Time Gospel Hour and founding pastor of the Thomas Road Baptist Road in Virginia.   Also founded the world's largest Christian university.

Hardly a "crook", he was never convicted of any such thing, even though his financial affairs were very complex due to how many enterprises he was involved in, he was always squeaky clean


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Just a racist pig then.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




Eh...he ..eesh. Had the tears in his eyes and wasn't he partners with Jim Bakker?

He surely was not afraid to pass the hat around.

He may have been 50%-ish sincere.

Didn't he get caught with hookers?
May as well not even try to search him on the internet, so much FUD, it's not even funny. I'm better off going by hazy memories! 

It's apparent the leftists hate him and his son with a passion, so they can't be all bad! LMAO!

When you put up fake websites to smear somebody..they gotcha.

The level of BS sites I got when searching for "Falwell" is off the charts!

Just total BS sites, what happened to good search engines?

Am I doing it wrong?

Oh! He was blowing a gay hooker in Miami and giving him millions of dollars!
(They say)

I call Shenanigans.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




I don't really think he was a partner with Rev. Bakker.  He just got involved with the attempt to bail out Heritage USA, Bakker's Christian Theme Park.    Bakker had legal problems, a lot of his people had invested in the resort, and Rev. Falwell tried unsuccessfully to help the ministry stay together.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> He surely was not afraid to pass the hat around.
> 
> He may have been 50%-ish sincere.
> 
> Didn't he get caught with hookers?



Asking for money is part and parcel of the theology racket, you're out of business if you are shy about it.

It was Rev. Jimmy Swaggert who was caught with hoes, not Falwell.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > He surely was not afraid to pass the hat around.
> ...




TY. Which one was partners with Jim Bakker? I take it it was Falwell.

Hey, I liked James Kennedy, baby. He was real, and ahead of his time.

Also correct on many things.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




Bakker for Pat Robertson for a while, that's where he started off in his career and he did help to develop the 700 club.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > That's the problem. You are so biased you can't see (or won't see) that no one defends or promotes child molestation (other than pedos and criminals).
> ...



I don't think it's me that's lying.  Show me pedo being promoted to young children in public schools.  IN FACT - show me (or link to) anyone actively supporting pedophilic activity.

It has nothing to do with politics and the perpetrators run the gamut politically.

You're frothing at the mouth.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



How is that promoting?  If they put a disabled character in, are they promoting disabilities?  If they put black character in, are they promoting blacks?  Nothing wrong with putting characters in that represent our society.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Apparently you unfamiliar with the powerful Liberal Pressure group, NAMBLA- the North American Man Boy Love Association?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



NAMBLA?  

Powerful? 

Liberal? 



A group that at it's best only had around a thousand members, and now is almost non-existent, is hardly a powerful pressure group and is certainly not liberal.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Homosexuals really don't represent our society at all.   They have their own counterculture and lingo , codes and ways of speaking among themselves.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Sure they do.  They are members of our society just like any other American.  People with disabilities, different races, different ethnic backgrounds, different religions.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Home - Drag Queen Story Hour


Uhmm..what does sexuality have to do with prepubescent children?

That's a rhetorical question.

The answer is not a damn thing and that's what these people are promoting.

Sexuality in pre-pubescent children, and that not right, and it's not good.

Tell me those drag queens don't have their hands on children.

They are trying to pervert them before they even reach puberty.

Warp their innocent child minds.

This will not go well for them in the future. (If there is a God)

Things like this make people want to bring back the death penalty for sodomy.


----------



## Leo123 (Mar 19, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...


Read your link Rump worshipper.  "She recalls" ain't proof.  Now to lick your own rump for a while.  We know how you like it.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Not really.  Someone's sexual preferences is something that is only revealed on a need-to-know basis.    Young children don't need to know about adult's sexual preferences or practices.  Most reasonable people don't want adults talking to their children about this kind of matter.   Its just not the same as someone's race or religion or ethnicity.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Show me pedo being promoted to young children in public schools.



  I posted, in a previous reply to you, a link to a discussion about it.

  You can pretend you didn't see it, or you can deny that what is being promoted, as duscussed at that link, isn't promotion of pedophilia, or, if you want to get really creative, perhaps you can find some other way to lie about it.  One thing I very much doubt you'll do is acknowledge the obvious truth.




Coyote said:


> IN FACT - show me (or link to) anyone actively supporting pedophilic activity



  Already have.  I could also link to information about the _“Drag Queen Story Hour”_, but is that necessary?  Do you deny that that's going on or do you deny the obvious pedophilic agenda behind it?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > More recently, a couple of homos were place in Sesame Street.
> ...



  There is everything wrong with intentionally exposing children to sick, disgusting, immoral, insane sexual perversions, and trying to brainwash them into accepting those perversions as normal and acceptable.  Seriously, what the •FUCK• is wrong with you, that you would even think of defending this abusive pedophiliic activity?

  The only reason for exposing children to such material is to groom them to be easier prey for sexual predators. What is wrong with you that you would defend this, and what is wrong with our society that we don't throw every sick pervert who defends it or has any willing part in it in prison and let them rot there until they die?

  And where do you get off smearing racial minorities and the handicapped by comparing them to immoral sexual perverts?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




You're still frothing at the mouth.  I don't see why the consensual sexual relations between two consenting adults should cause you such angst.

You also kind of overlook the fact that most pedos are not homosexual.

Good grief - a meltdown over Sesame Street adding a gay character.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Show me pedo being promoted to young children in public schools.
> ...




As a general population, Drag Queens aren't pedos.  You're mixing up your groups.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Apparently you unfamiliar with the powerful Liberal Pressure group, NAMBLA- the North American Man Boy Love Association?



  She's not unaware.  She knows about them, and the connection to the sick perverts that she defends.  She won't admit to what it means, but she knows.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



They aren't talking to them about sex.  The kids just see that Bob and his husband are as normal as Mary and her husband. 

When a married M/F couple is introduced - is there any discussion of their sexual activities or preferences?


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I just don't think its appropriate for an adult to tell a child what their sexual preference is.  Regardless of whether the adult is officially a pedo or not.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...




Why would they?  They are just people. They are no more likely to be pedos than Mr. Heterosexual who looks like the All American Boy Scout.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Sure they do. They are members of our society just like any other American. People with disabilities, different races, different ethnic backgrounds, different religions.



  Again, smearing the handicapped, people of different races, religions, ethnic backgrounds, and other minorities, by comparing them to sick, disgusting sexual perverts, is completely uncalled-for.

  It's funny, given how font you degenerate left *wrong*-wing filth are of falsely accusing us on the right of bigotry, how you invariably end up showing yourselves to be far worse bigots than any of your false accusations ever manage to paint us as being.

  Sane people understand that being of a particular race, or a particular religion, or whatever, is absolutely *•NOT•* comparable to being a sick faggot, tyranny, or pedophile or other kind of sexual pervert; and you're showing your extreme bigotry by suggesting that it is.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



Interesting link for drag queen story hour.

What are they doing that is so wrong?  They have the best costumes.  I bet they are a hoot to the kids and can get them reading with their flare for improvisation.   I do recall one where the reader wore inappropriate clothing I think, and one where he had a criminal history and the library was taken to task for not checking it.  Overall though - you'd find the same sort of issues in any other group.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Omy GF, So they are introducing sexuality to prepubescent children to what end?

What could be the goal of that?

To sexualize children, there is no other conclusion.

Do you think little kids should be sexualized? I don't. I think they should have a life like mine. No sex at least until 15-16.

This crap would not fly when I was a kid.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> You're still frothing at the mouth. I don't see why the consensual sexual relations between two consenting adults should cause you such angst.



  It's one thing to talk about what happens between consenting adults.

  It's another thing entirely, when you bring children into it.  By defending the latter, you are crossing a line that no decent person would ever think of even approaching, and which no sane society would ever allow to be approached.

  Are your soul and your conscience really so completely dead that you have no problem at all f•••ing up innocent children, just to further the lusts of sexually-degenerate adult?

  That was a rhetorical question, of course.  No need to answer it; we all already know the answer.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Sure they do. They are members of our society just like any other American. People with disabilities, different races, different ethnic backgrounds, different religions.
> ...



You're the only one doing any smearing and your rant borders on obsession now.

Seek help.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



How are they doing so?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> You also kind of overlook the fact that most pedos are not homosexual.



  Faggots make up less than 4% of the population, yet faggots molesting little boys account for nearly half of all child molestations.

  The math doesn't lie.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> ,mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The right-wing nutjobs always go wild with exaggeration. Someone or something is being "glorified" or "worshiped," etc., (quick, get the smelling salts) when, basically, the existence of the subject of these statements is merely being acknowledged in a nonjudgmental manner. Apparently, we are all supposed to rise up in hysterical mobs with pitchforks in hand.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> As a general population, Drag Queens aren't pedos. You're mixing up your groups.



  Then why are so many of them so interested in involving children in their sick behavior?  If they weren't pedophiles, then they would be content to keep their activity only among consenting adults.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It's "their" link to put it all out there what they're about.

Little kids don't need to be worrying about things like that.

Exposing them (little kids) to it is robbing them of their  childhood.

What did Jesus say about that? "Better a Millstone be hanged around their necks and them tossed into the sea."

I'm rolling with that. Them fags are treading in dangerous territory.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > You also kind of overlook the fact that most pedos are not homosexual.
> ...



:

Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> …Bob and his husband…



  Reported as a violation of the rule against attacking family members.  Don't you even think of dragging my wife into your sick fantasies again.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Why would they? They are just people. They are no more likely to be pedos than Mr. Heterosexual who looks like the All American Boy Scout.



  Again, faggots make up less than 4% of the population, yet almost half of all child molesters.  The hard mathematical facts put the lie to your statement.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > As a general population, Drag Queens aren't pedos. You're mixing up your groups.
> ...




What "so many" are you talking about?  Far as I can tell these readers are guilty of nothing more than bizarre costumes while reading to the kids.  So what?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



"Boys can be girls and girls can be boys." Which is bullshit.

And they are faggots approaching children. Period.

I say no. What reason do these faggots have to approach children at all?

Homosexuals have zero reasons to approach children, unless they're interested in children.

It's really a hanging offense, IMHO.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why would they? They are just people. They are no more likely to be pedos than Mr. Heterosexual who looks like the All American Boy Scout.
> ...



The lie is in your claim.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Not every homosexual is a paedophile, by any stretch of the imagination.    However, its still very inappropriate for homosexuals to start talking about their sexual preferences to anyone who doesn't need to know, especially minor children.

Kids will grow up before you know it.   If an adult wants to pursue sodomy among others who have similar interests, he should go for it.

But to bring children into the lifestyle, that's just not right.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Cute, but this is beyond that, and then some. No, this is evil inc.

And actually its:
"Girls can be boys and boys can be girls, it's a mixed-up world, it's a fucked up world, except for Lola..L-O-L-A Lo-la"

Confusing young children makes it a fucked-up world
Is that crap allowed in any other country?


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Mar 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Omy GF, So they are introducing sexuality to prepubescent children to what end?
> 
> What could be the goal of that?
> 
> ...



  For all their faults, the extreme Islamists have the right idea about how to treat these sort of sick perverts.  Throw them off of high rooftops and see if they fly.



Marion Morrison said:


> What did Jesus say about that? "Better a Millstone be hanged around their necks and them tossed into the sea."



  Even better idea.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Not really.  Drag queens as such have long been a part of human cultures and largely benign: From Shakespeare To The Stonewall: The History Of Drag Through 33 Images

What's evil is demonizing them.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Wrong. What's evil is throwing little kids into the equation.

I am certain not all drag queens approve of that nonsense.

I used to know one back in the day. Hmm, younger than me..bah, I never will see that dude again, he could dance pretty good, though.

Yeah, I'm sure he never thought about reading pervy books to young toddlers. That takes a special level of no moral compass.

The kind you should hang for.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...



It's inappropriate for ANYONE - homo or heterosexual, depending on the age of the child of course.

So...who's actually talking about their sexual preferences?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



So drag queens shouldn't be part of public life in the same way other people are?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Hello?! Drag Queens are a part of public life.

Involving young kids into that lifestyle is an entirely different thing.

Young kids have no business with that.

I was already more than grown when I befriended a drag queen kid that could dance good. It was all just acting to him. (or so I was led to believe)
(personally I think him + my other friend were doing..things..I would rather not know about)
Oh, we used to dance the fuck out of it at...the Carousel?

Me and them and about 3 girls.

He always hanged with us on the night off from his shows. Club dancing..he wasn't in drag but others there were.

No place for toddlers or kindergartners baby, ever. No children before puberty, hell no!
And that's my position.

Advocating for robbing children of their innocence is the wrong side of the fence to be on.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



They are reading to kids.  Encouraging kids to enjoy reading.  That's it.  How is that involving kids in a "lifestyle"?


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 19, 2020)

As for the accusations by women against Trump, all I can say is that anyone who watched the Pussy Hat demonstrations of 2017 knows that there are thousands of women who would lie their asses off about Trump if they thought it could harm him politically.  I have never heard a single credible accusation of anything more serious than boorish behavior.

And any claim that Trump, "...bragged about grabbing women by the p*ssy..." is the mark of an idiot.  He did no such thing.

It all gets back to T.D.S., doesn't it?


----------



## Coyote (Mar 19, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> As for the accusations by women against Trump, all I can say is that anyone who watched the Pussy Hat demonstrations of 2017 knows that there are thousands of women who would lie their asses off about Trump if they thought it could harm him politically.  I have never heard a single credible accusation of anything more serious than boorish behavior.
> 
> And any claim that Trump, "...bragged about grabbing women by the p*ssy..." is the mark of an idiot.  He did no such thing.
> 
> It all gets back to T.D.S., doesn't it?



Oh....so sexual harassment and assault is now TDS?

Anything to protect the cult master

List of Trump's accusers and their allegations of sexual misconduct


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



This ain't no "Reading Is Fun" baby. This is like.. "Bob feels like Betty today" because, I'm not doing due diligence right now.
They are queer-oriented and written propaganda books. 3x as bad as if a drag queen read "3 little pigs" to kids at the library.

The literature is designed to warp little one's minds. That is reprehensible.

Did you know that, and are defending it, or did you not know that?

Look at these book titles and decide for yourself:


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 19, 2020)

"Not all princesses dress in pink"?


Do you actually think that's some kinda "There are goyim princesses, too" title?

Fuck no! They're aiming at confusing gender from before the time kids realize there is a gender, That shit will be shut down within 2 years, if not sooner.

And should have been before that. Where is the common sense?!

I think all drag queens that participate in that program should hang by the neck until dead.

Any that do are pedos, or deluded and were goaded.

You can't tell me homos don't know wrong from right. All  I talk to agree that is just wrong. (I haven't run into one yet that disagreed)

They may like to suck a dick, but would like to see children retain their innocence.

Sex is for post-puberty people.

Oh yeah! I talk!

I talk to my fag-hag friend and her friends, I do!

We sit around and drink beer and do stuff!

Okay, it's my friend's fag-hag mom, and her queer friends, but whatever!

I've known most of them for 2+ decades.

Yet I do raise these subjects.

Have not got a "It's cool around little kids" yet.

Maybe it's cuz we're all older, idk..

Not 1 fag has said that's cool around little kids yet in my circle.

Obviously there's some other factions out there, the pedo factions? Sup with that shit?


----------



## Olde Europe (Mar 19, 2020)

So, Tom started yet another threat about a disgusting bunch of predatory heterosexual males, and he has the trans-, homo-, and general other-phobes out there frothing at the mouth and spewing venom.

SSDD.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 20, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> 
> *Another contestant, who was 15 at the time, also remembers being asked to walk for Trump, Casablancas and other men on the boat in September 1992. She says an organiser told her that if she refused, she would be excluded from the competition. “I knew in my gut it wasn’t right,” she recalls. “This wasn’t being judged or part of the competition – it was for their entertainment.”*
> 
> ...


''every'' one----?? hahahahah--that makes your OP bullshit


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 20, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Teen models, powerful men and private dinners: when Trump hosted Look of the Year
> ...


Maybe Donny was the only one not preying on 14 year olds. Stumbling about oblivious to the culture he was a part of.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 20, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



He'll never notice that these "drag queens" are dressed up in elaborate, totally outlandish costumes when they do the readings, not just regular drag. Perhaps if they dressed up as Cruella De Ville or Glenda the Good Witch, he'd get the point that this is fantasy. They are reading stories to little kids with their parents present in a library. Nobody is discussing sex in any of its forms. Right-wingers could find sex in a donut hole. Otherwise, they have no sense of imagination.


----------



## Lysistrata (Mar 20, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> As for the accusations by women against Trump, all I can say is that anyone who watched the Pussy Hat demonstrations of 2017 knows that there are thousands of women who would lie their asses off about Trump if they thought it could harm him politically.  I have never heard a single credible accusation of anything more serious than boorish behavior.
> 
> And any claim that Trump, "...bragged about grabbing women by the p*ssy..." is the mark of an idiot.  He did no such thing.
> 
> It all gets back to T.D.S., doesn't it?



The "pussy hat" demonstrations were meant to mock the obsessive interest of right-wing "men" with women's genitals. Right-wing "men" love to sniff and probe women's crotches. They deserve to be mocked.


----------



## harmonica (Mar 20, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


o--another Collusion deal----sure---Mr Trump did this..Mr Trump did that
and all of it is bullshit


----------

